# Depression Glass



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

In the past I have been buying/selling Colored Glassware from the Depression era

I have one good book about the glassware and I have some of my own.

I will try to get photos of some of my glassware. but if anyone what to know what they have if they hve some. you can contack me at at:
[email protected]

I've dealed with the glassware for about 40 years now.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this is a cany dish, it comes only in clear glass, I have only found this one and that was after years of looking for one.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

the glass that is in the photo here ia one that was made by a factory worker at the end of the day, the glass would be put into a model and as it was a combo of left over glass that is whymit looks like this. I had 3 of them, but over the years that I've had them, two got broke. and now they no longer make this kind anymore.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

this photo is of a old oil lamp I got some 6 years ago.


----------



## Janelle86 (Apr 4, 2012)

Can I see the picture of this lamp? It seems to be removed from the thread...
I love old-school stuff like for instance vintage lamps. Depression era must have left a lot of nice looking things, I guess.



_________
Best PDF Viewer


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have lost the photos I had, I'll use my new FIJIFILM camera and take some photos and it will be after midnight before I can download them and thei I can post them.
if you send me e-mail at " [email protected] " I could send you the didgal clip in email.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

here is one of the glass


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I have found some photos of some of my old glassware


----------

